
Freedom Isn't Free: What would it take to set software free? (2018) - davidgerard
https://logicmag.io/failure/freedom-isnt-free/
======
throwaway18468
> This is why the struggle to set information free is not just a technical
> matter—it has to involve a broader political struggle. The challenges faced
> by the original free software movement are merely the tip of the iceberg. If
> you take the core tenets of free software to their logical conclusion, you
> end up with a desire to reverse all kinds of commodification by transforming
> property rights in their entirety.

The whole idea of information as a property is unnatural. Copying and sharing
the information is how humans and other creatures communicate, learn, share
the knowedge, ask for help, warn each other, organize.

Imagine that you broadcasted some information to a public... but you still
_own_ it. You can choose what everybody can and cannot do with _your_
information. You can even shutdown it globally. Even if somebody created an
exact copy of _your_ information it is still "belongs" to you because you
created it first.

This is a current reality. It is surreal and absurd that keeps generating more
absurd every day. This is possible because there are might-makes-copyright
laws in place.

Government is incentivised to have _suble_ censorship in place. Info-merchants
want to create an artificial deficit and exclusivity of their "goods" using
government repressive mechanisms.

There is no easy way out of it.

